# Are G Body parts interior/exterior interchangable?



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've seen some pictures of a variety of g body cars, like Regals, Cutlass' and Monte Carlo's with parts swapped out from other cars. 
Example: A Regal and a El Camino with Cutlass Front clip. And a Monte Carlo with Regal tail lights.
Has anyone here done parts swaps like these? If so, any pics??? :wow:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qdWDJWFoKCE_Nu-MDPVHnE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
This is a video with an example of g body parts swapped.


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_Nu-MDPVHnE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



This is a video with an example of g body parts swapped.
[/quote]


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_Nu-MDPVHnE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> I hope this one works! :biggrin:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, I keep messing up the embedding! :angry: <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_Nu-MDPVHnE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>"http://www.youtube.com/embed/_Nu-MDPVHnE"


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Cutlass and regal doors are the same, but the stainless pieces are in a different place.


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

the frames are the same the interiors are close , but each one has their own dash design. the will sti fit if you want a diferent dash. each front end will work on either car, i once had a 86 regal front on a 80 cutlass, my friends called it a "Rutlass" lol  :biggrin:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

yeap u can damn near take parts off elcos and montes are damn near the same just the window besides that everything can me swapped out im glad i have a g body lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20332528
> *the frames are the same the interiors are close , but each one has their own dash design. the will sti fit if you want a diferent dash. each front end will work on either car, i once had a 86 regal front on a 80 cutlass, my friends called it a "Rutlass" lol    :biggrin:
> *


El Camino frames are longer, and some of the odder g-bodies have different frame horns.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 14 2011, 05:01 PM~20340674
> *El Camino frames are longer, and some of the odder g-bodies have different frame horns.
> *


a couple people tol me i can take frame off a elco and put it on a g body


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 14 2011, 05:01 PM~20341080
> *a couple people tol me i can take frame off a elco and put it on a g body
> *


:nono: Wheel base is longer. All the suspension yes, but not the frame.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

the front suspension is also the same as s10


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 14 2011, 05:44 PM~20341355
> *the front suspension is also the same as s10
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 14 2011, 06:40 PM~20341320
> *:nono:  Wheel base is longer. All the suspension yes, but not the frame.
> *


yeszir frame is 6 inches longer :0 


does anyone know what other gas tank straps fit el caminos ???


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 05:57 PM~20341468
> *yeszir frame is 6 inches longer  :0
> does anyone know what other gas tank straps fit el caminos ???
> *


Only elky ones, all the other tanks are different shapes.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 14 2011, 06:29 PM~20341243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are nice. I really like the Mirrors also, I seen those on the "Training Day" Monte Carlo!!! Anyone know what year the mirrors are???


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 21 2011, 12:36 PM~20389785
> *These are nice. I really like the Mirrors also, I seen those on the "Training Day" Monte Carlo!!! Anyone know what year the mirrors are???
> *


G Body Sport Mirrors. I kno LS's and later model elcos come with them


----------

